# sturmey archer xrk8 gearing question



## oren77 (Nov 2, 2008)

HI,
Thinking about putting a sturmey archer xrk8 hub on my 29er, currently running a 1x9 setup with a 32 up front and a 11-34 back, how would this internal geared hub compare to the current setup I'm running? What kind of cassette would the sturmey archer compare to? Link to the sturmey archer site is below:

http://www.sturmey-archer.com/hubs_8spd_XRK8.php


----------



## theodash (Apr 11, 2007)

You can plug in the relevant info here.
http://sheldonbrown.com/gears/internal.html
That link is for the old X-RK8. It tended to self destruct. There is a new one available. It has a wider gear range at 325%. There are no reports on it yet, as far as I have seen. It is available to your LBS from either United Bicycle Supply or Quality Bicycle Products. The way to tell that is the new one, is that it has "Type W" printed on it.


----------



## oren77 (Nov 2, 2008)

HI,
Thank-You for the info, just did that and realize I need to run a 24t chainring on the front to achieve my desired gearing (currently run a 1x9 with a 32t 11-34), do you know if it is possible to run a 24t with the SA?


----------



## theodash (Apr 11, 2007)

I don't know, and can't recall seeing this type of info for this hub. If you call this #(707)259-6700 for SA, maybe the gentleman who answers the phone will have that info. BTW, thats where I got the info in my previous post. Please let us know what you find out.


----------



## oren77 (Nov 2, 2008)

Thank-You for the info, called the other day and received a call back yesterday. Seems as if 24t is out of the question. He mentioned to me that the minumum would be a 28t, but to be safe, to use a 30t.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

Alfine


----------



## kbiker3111 (Apr 20, 2005)

Ugh, I once had that XRK8 you linked to. The thing was trash.


----------



## Monkeybike (Feb 25, 2008)

I have one, some gear have gone missing and when in the remaining gears, it is slipping a little too much. I do have the first series though, the newer ones might be better.

I alsi have an alfine. the sturmey is light years behind.


----------



## theodash (Apr 11, 2007)

Yes, we know the old model was crap. Waiting for reports on the revision, type W.


----------

